# Add these to the dodgy list



## Expat (Jan 4, 2013)

I work in the NW Georgia / SE Tennessee area and have a short list of companies / contractors to stay away from.

RPM Services, RPS Services, Scott Allen Raines, Allen Raines, Alfie Raines, Janet Raines. This is all one person...google him.

Surety Lending Solutions. Paid me $190.00, I think, to tarp a split level 2000 sq ft house. Also took over 90 days to pay on their 45 day payment schedule.

DMC Mortgage Service. They got me to do work for them and then simply stopped answering their phones, emails and texts.

I'm interested to know if anyone else on this forum has had similar experiences with any of these "operators"

On a positive note: I found this site today and have spent (too) many hours reading posts from experienced vendors and increasing my overall understanding of this industry. Thanks for a great site and for confirming that I am not alone in my PP experiences.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard. Your list of alias' sounds like a criminal background check. I'm sorry to say that it isn't rare.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice list,at least one of these outfits operates in my area and they're always trolling for new victims around here.
It would be nice to have" a Beware of " sticky on the site, but it would probably contain the names of 90% of the Regionals......


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

You tarped a 2000 sq ft roof for $190.00, YOU THINK? The regional you did that for made a huge profit off you. I bet they laughed all the way to the bank when you accepted that. Heck I started laughing when I read that. 



Expat said:


> I work in the NW Georgia / SE Tennessee area and have a short list of companies / contractors to stay away from.
> 
> RPM Services, RPS Services, Scott Allen Raines, Allen Raines, Alfie Raines, Janet Raines. This is all one person...google him.
> 
> ...


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> You tarped a 2000 sq ft roof for $190.00, YOU THINK? The regional you did that for made a huge profit off you. I bet they laughed all the way to the bank when you accepted that. Heck I started laughing when I read that.


No way the $190 covered the tarps, lath, and nails, fuel to drive there, etc. unless they were all items found in a trashout......


----------



## Expat (Jan 4, 2013)

They told me $1000.00. That's why I did the tarp job in the first place. They have paid me 2 amounts of money that I am unable to reconcile to any job so I am generously adding them together and calling it payment for the job. In reality it may be less that $190.00

Maybe I should go repo the tarp and see what happens. Lol


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

I still say $1000.00 is a bit on the cheap side but what do I know I'm just a "contractor". 



Expat said:


> They told me $1000.00. That's why I did the tarp job in the first place. They have paid me 2 amounts of money that I am unable to reconcile to any job so I am generously adding them together and calling it payment for the job. In reality it may be less that $190.00
> 
> Maybe I should go repo the tarp and see what happens. Lol


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Expat said:


> They told me $1000.00. That's why I did the tarp job in the first place. They have paid me 2 amounts of money that I am unable to reconcile to any job so I am generously adding them together and calling it payment for the job. In reality it may be less that $190.00
> 
> Maybe I should go repo the tarp and see what happens. Lol


Rule #1. Never do anything that hasn't been agreed upon in writing. When companies plant these maroons in row after row of cubicles, the last time you may ever speak to one specific individual is after they "promised" you a job, a bid, an approval, bla bla bla. "Just complete the order now and we'll send over the details later, thanks." Then you see your check and call and that clown is unknown to everyone.


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

oh my god $190 THIS IS WHY THIS INDUSTRY IS GOING south baby


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> No way the $190 covered the tarps, lath, and nails, fuel to drive there, etc. unless they were all items found in a trashout......


It`s still not any of their business were you get your supplies, only that the job gets done. I have an old barn I keep doors,plywood,2x4`s ects. We all know how sucky board ups pay!!!!

Around two years ago when I was still doing work for FAS ,I sent in a bid to tarp a 20' x 20'(really about 10' x 15' always over estimate)for $325(this covered My employee, travel time there and back, materials, ect) Got a call from FAS coordinator saying my bid was too high! Just for laughs I asked what she though was reasonable. she said $125 and was getting it for that all the time! I laughed saying she needed to get one of them to do, I needed to send my guys out to do job that I would make money and lose money! A week later I was at property to winterize and could see the tarp flapping like a flag on the roof. wish I would have had that coordinator`s email so I could have sent her the photo of her $125 tarp job!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> It`s still not any of their business were you get your supplies, only that the job gets done. I have an old barn I keep doors,plywood,2x4`s ects. We all know how sucky board ups pay!!!!
> 
> Around two years ago when I was still doing work for FAS ,I sent in a bid to tarp a 20' x 20'(really about 10' x 15' always over estimate)for $325(this covered My employee, travel time there and back, materials, ect) Got a call from FAS coordinator saying my bid was too high! Just for laughs I asked what she though was reasonable. she said $125 and was getting it for that all the time! I laughed saying she needed to get one of them to do, I needed to send my guys out to do job that I would make money and lose money! A week later I was at property to winterize and could see the tarp flapping like a flag on the roof. wish I would have had that coordinator`s email so I could have sent her the photo of her $125 tarp job!


You could of put a bid in to re-tarp..... , im sure that would of went over well.... lol...:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Expat said:


> They told me $1000.00. That's why I did the tarp job in the first place. They have paid me 2 amounts of money that I am unable to reconcile to any job so I am generously adding them together and calling it payment for the job. In reality it may be less that $190.00
> 
> Maybe I should go repo the tarp and see what happens. Lol



weve been known to repo 

:whistling2:i even heard of a guy who did a repo on door locks and returned the debris to the site :whistling2:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

michael.biasi said:


> weve been known to repo
> 
> :whistling2:i even heard of a guy who did a repo on door locks and returned the debris to the site :whistling2:


If they haven't been paid, I don't see a problem with this.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep, knew a guy (no longer in the business) who was chargedback the entire trashout amount by FAS for supposedly running past the deadline. $1600. He actually was doing it as a fovor for them since the first crew bailed so he wasn't late; they did it in a day and a half. Field Assets wouldn't budge in their decision so he brought a loaded trailer back and filled the living room, stairs into the basement and the garage. That was his last job for FAS...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Shouldn't mess with a man's money when he's going thru a divorce.......


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yep, knew a guy (no longer in the business) who was chargedback the entire trashout amount by FAS for supposedly running past the deadline. $1600. He actually was doing it as a fovor for them since the first crew bailed so he wasn't late; they did it in a day and a half. Field Assets wouldn't budge in their decision so he brought a loaded trailer back and filled the living room, stairs into the basement and the garage. That was his last job for FAS...


 
FAS sucks:thumbsup:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Met a local water company guy turning on utilities at a house, and he told me about one if his landlord buddies that evicted a non-paying tenant who left a lot of trash/junk behind. When the landlord loaded up their dump truck with all of the debris they left behind, they found out where tenant moved, went over there, backed into front yard, tenant came out yelling, and they and dumped it on their front step and left.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

That is awesome!:thumbsup:


----------



## ACutAbove (Dec 8, 2012)

*O *****

:blink: I just saw a company I'm dealing with on the list you left. They owe me about 10k right now. I got my first check ($18 initial insp.) and the first big one is due next week. Has anyone else had the same problem from SLS? What can I do to collect my money if they do decide to not pay? Can you give me some more details like did they say you didn't complete the job or just change the price on you? I have breakdowns of all of the work I was tasked with in email form if this list contains prices is that a binding contract? Like I said Oh ****. I've read a bunch of horror stories but I've never seen my clients name on a list.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Good info guys...I've placed the names on the other site I post on...LinkedIn and the information exchange on Facebook....


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh Cleanupman - here another company that been flooded LinkedIn with their Vendor Needed- J CARTLON FIELD SERVICE NOT PAYING

*J. Carlton Field Services *
233 N Mollison Ave, Suite 113
El Cajon CA 92021
*[email protected] *


 I'm sorry J Carlton I have been waiting for over 3 months for my money and will not do any work until we are at a zero balance. you call yourself a company but all your reps have a gmail account pay me my money until then do not send me any orders


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

unfortunately this business gets worse by the day or should i say hour and minute payscale will continue to go down,its a matter of who can we screw next,hopefully someday the banks and mortgage companies will see whats going on and hire their own contractors,but would'nt hold my breathe.:whistling2:


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Good info guys...I've placed the names on the other site I post on...LinkedIn and the information exchange on Facebook....




can i get a link to the face book page please


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/propprez/508060405882640/?notif_t=group_comment_reply


----------

